# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  referral system

## duncan drennan

How does vBulletins referral system work?

----------


## Dave A

Is there something specific you want to know other than what is covered in the FAQ info? (or click here to go to that info directly).

The program is quite smart. For example, when you use the "email a thread to a friend" option, your referrer id is inserted into the generated link automatically. Try emailing a thread to yourself to see what I mean.

----------


## duncan drennan

whoops, missed that in the FAQ  :Embarrassment:

----------

